# Nook Color Leading E-Reader Sales For First Time Ever, As Tablets Lag



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

IDC: Nook Color Leading E-Reader Sales For First Time Ever, As Tablets Lag 
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-idc-nook-color-leading-e-reader-sales-for-first-time-ever-as-tablets-la/


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

How would they know? _3.3 million e-readers were shipped in the first quarter of 2011, IDC said, and its data is based on numbers shipped. Amazon and Barnes & Noble do not release e-reader sales numbers._


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a NookColor and it's my most overpriced knick knack that I own. Sucks to read on, internet slow and B&N have very few apps for it. 

I bought it to read magazines on, but I reading on that backlit screen hurts my eyes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, if you read the article, the headline is misleading.  What it really is saying is that B&N appear to have sold more nooks (both types) than Amazon has sold Kindles . . based on the information they have for products shipped.  It's NOT saying that more nook Color's have been sold than Kindles, though that's what the headline implies.  And, of course, it's not backed by hard numbers, just statistical analysis of what information is available which does NOT include, for either company, how many of them were actually sold.


----------



## AKLoggie (Aug 13, 2011)

I also know of a number of people buying nook colors to jailbreak.  That's why I want one.


----------

